# Tank Cycle Levels



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am cycling my fish now, and i got my pH up to 8.1 or 8.2 with a pH buffer. When i came home today, it was low, around 7.8. I dont think that im testing wrong. I believe that im still in the ammonia part of the cycle. Is this a typical reading or what should i do?


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

what have you added to the tank to start the cycle? and mabey you dont have enough water movement or airation to keep the ph at a stable level.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nitrogenous wastes do have a ph-lowering effect on the water, so you should expect that pH drop during cycling if you don't have enough buffer.


----------

